# manzanita question



## rain ball (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a relative of a relative that asked me for a piece of manzanita about 8" around and 4' long. My question is what would a piece of wood like that be worth? My grandparents are driving down to his house today (several hours away) and I'm going to send him a piece. Hopefully someone could enlighten me here so I don't get robbed.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## twoclones (Oct 20, 2010)

Wikipedia says: 
_"The wood is notoriously hard to cure, mostly due to cracking against the grain, giving it few uses as timber." _ 

and 

_Manzanita wood is also used as perches for parrots and other large pet birds._

Based purely on the Wiki, I'd say it's not worth anything...


----------



## corsair4360 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Manzanita Curing*

If you have found a way to dry it without horrible splitting, etc let me know please. I have gotten several nice pieces that ended up in the smoker, not usable for anything.


----------



## rain ball (Oct 20, 2010)

corsair4360 said:


> If you have found a way to dry it without horrible splitting, etc let me know please. I have gotten several nice pieces that ended up in the smoker, not usable for anything.



Try wrapping it in plastic for 18 to 24 months. If you made slabs clamp them down for at least one year then put them on the shelves for one more.


----------

